# Trouble deciding



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hello I'm thinking probably going to get the r7 425 w/ the Grafalloy Prolaunch blue 65g shaft. I'm hoping the supplier can keep it in stock till tomorrow after school


----------

